# Marks out of 10 please



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Been working my nuts of all night what you think?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi jossytt, Might be wonderful, but only 2 out of 10 for the photo. 
More/better photos in day light required for correct marks out of 10. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

As above, but also do some straight on reflection shots, ones running down the side of the car are easy to get reflections on


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

seen this car in the flesh and she is bloody lovely!! keep it up joss


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I'd give her 1


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gforce said:


> I'd give her 1


I also only give you 1 as I think you have only done the one door :lol:


----------

